# New Peruvian biotope plants



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

These are two of the most culturally significant plants in Peru.
Banisteropsis caapi, and Psychotria viridis








A bit beat up because they are right out of the box in this pic, but They are springing back fast and throwing new growth


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

Very nice! Was that an ebay purchase?
Jason


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Nope, but it was an online purchase


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

I guess the poster is asking you to "give it up"--what online source!!!???


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

A quick online search tells me that these plants will quickly out grow a vivarium, but may have other uses.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I can grow them outside almost all year here! They WILL get very large eventually. I have no plans to use them in their traditional sense, I just like to have them. I have some Peruvian cacti with a similar cultural history as well


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

Judy S said:


> I guess the poster is asking you to "give it up"--what online source!!!???


Frogparty...we are still waiting!!!!


----------



## penfold (Nov 20, 2010)

Sources for both can be found by googling.

I've considered growing these for their interesting history, but decided against it as I wasn't sure if they would make good ornamentals. You should keep us updated. It would be interesting to see how they grow in cultivation.


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

Actually I have found that many Psychotria make great terrarium plants as long as it's a pretty high tank. I have a new species from Panama that so far is slow growing and more like a forest floor weed....you can just cut them back and they will make new shorts.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Josh!!! I want a cutting!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

Very nice! Thanks for sharing.

So if I understood, these are not going to be used in a biotope but rather grown outdoors?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Well, I'm considering a 36" tall Viv, so I'd put the Psychotria in for sure. I'd definitely have to eventually cut the Banisteropsis waaaay back, it turns into a HUGE liana.


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

Is this your first biotope? I've never tried building one. What about Peru interested you? OK, end of questions. A three foot tall Peruvian viv should be epic!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Well most Ranitomeya are Peruvian, I have access to a lot of Peruvian orchids, etc etc etc


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

frogparty said:


> Well most Ranitomeya are Peruvian, I have access to a lot of Peruvian orchids, etc etc etc


Nice. Are the orchids imported or you know a dealer in the states?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I live 5 minutes from Andy's orchids...........


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

Jealous.  I may have to hit you up for an orchid package down the road.

I subscribed so I can watch this biotope grow.


----------



## fishman9809 (Dec 8, 2008)

Make some ayahuasca and add some homegrown Vanilla. I bet you'll be the first on here to do that. I'm sure it'll make the colors on PDFs really pop.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Is the vanilla so my puke tastes better on the way back up? 
I don't recreationally ingest alkaloids anymore. But as a botany nut how can you resist plants with such rich history? I've got morning glories that produce LSA in addition to the cacti and these plants. I have a "Colombian rhododendron" coming to me soon too.


----------



## fishman9809 (Dec 8, 2008)

That's actually pretty cool (all the plants you have). I'd love to get my hands on some of those plants. I don't know if I'd actually try any, but like you said, it's still really cool to have the plants regardless of whether you use them or not.


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

I have a few ethnobotanicals in my collection. I have salvia Divornium, Trichocereus pachanoi, Sceletium tortuosum, Ephedra sinica, Phalaris arundinacea, and some others. I started growing it all about 5 years ago. Now its all grown, and Ive grown out of it. Nice find with those 2.


----------



## Bearo (Oct 21, 2011)

Cool, some ethnobotanists here also  I tried to make a new plant from a "leaf cutting" from P. viridis once but failed. I would love to keep them as houseplants! Argyreia nervosa is also a good houseplant.
You don't have to use them as drugs to find them intresting..


----------



## Bearo (Oct 21, 2011)

mordoria said:


> I have a few ethnobotanicals in my collection. I have salvia Divornium, Trichocereus pachanoi, Sceletium tortuosum, Ephedra sinica, Phalaris arundinacea, and some others. I started growing it all about 5 years ago. Now its all grown, and Ive grown out of it. Nice find with those 2.


Please add some pictures


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

When I was still living in Seattle I had a 7ft salvia divinorum. I put it out on the porch too early one year and one last rogue frost killed it. Cool plant for sure. Love the crazy square stem. 
Still thinking about getti g Hawaiian baby Woodrose going. And I do have a nice PApaver somniferum collection too


----------

